# Best MAC concealer for ACNE



## paige2727 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,
So I am wondering what would be the best mac concealer for acne prone skin! I have alot of blackheads that I want to cover but i dont want to clog my skin up! Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 8, 2010)

it might just be me but mac concealer products didn't get along with my skin. i'd opt for mufe


----------



## January (Feb 8, 2010)

For actual pimples, I really like the Studio Finish concealer applied with a concealer brush and a little powder to set.


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_For actual pimples, I really like the Studio Finish concealer applied with a concealer brush and a little powder to set._

 
This is what I do.


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 9, 2010)

I like studio finish concealer buffed in with a 224 type brush. It's full coverage.


----------



## yupitzTara (Feb 10, 2010)

I also say Mac Studio Finish Concealer.  However I use my finger to apply it.  It warms up the concealer & allows it to blend easier with your skin.  Then I use Studio Fix Powder.  Hope this helps...


----------



## moonlit (Feb 12, 2010)

Mac Studio Finish Concealer.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 12, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok it looks like studio finish is the go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks guys!


----------



## makeuptianna (Feb 12, 2010)

Studio Sculpt Concealar is great for coverage!


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

This isn't a MAC product but Benefits Boi-ing concealer is really good to cover blackheads and pores. Thats what I use to cover my blackheads and pores. I don't find that it clogs my pores up, but I make sure to wash my face before I sleep.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redenvelope* 

 
_it might just be me but mac concealer products didn't get along with my skin. i'd opt for mufe_

 
I hate to say but they have never worked for my skin either.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 28, 2010)

I know you asked for concealer rec's but I think this would really help you out AND it really does work!
YouTube - The Skin Doctor: LEMON TRICK


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 29, 2010)

i know i sound like a broken record, but for blackheads you need to get your hands on some Ocean Salt scrub by Lush. It's AWESOME!!!!! 

i'm not a fan of Macs foundations and concealers as i find they tend to make people break out, so as another poster said, i would opt for Make up Forever. HD or Full cover.


----------

